# 2009 Norco gravity bikes, previously titled Empire Five by Norco



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

***holy crap, saw a bunch of coverage on this site for all the new Norco stuff.. not sure if I can use their pictures.. so I'll just put them up here until they edit my post and take them off.

here is the link to MTBR's coverage. b/c i had a hard time finding it. 
and i know most of you guys don't check the MTBR homepage.

https://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/norco-2009-product-launch-july-16-18/

EMPIRE 5









VIXA 6' LADIES









NEW DH BIKE









XXXX









6's









SHORES
looks like someone forgot to tighten the stem. 

















here is the link to the rest of the article: check it out, there is more info and more pics. 
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/norco-empire-5-2008.html

honestly, looks like a neat little bike.. as far as looks go, i liked it with the yellow paint from sea otter.. but this is still fresh, w/o being retarded.

i'd like to see one, with RS stuff rather than Marzo.. but thats just me.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That's Ben Boyko's signature slopestyle bike. That thing is AWESOME.


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

man that is sweet, that might be my next bike. if that is the 09 model?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

penfuin said:


> man that is sweet, that might be my next bike. if that is the 09 model?


yeah it is, all the new 09 norco stuff is rolling out on PB, and I think mtbr is covering it.

we certainly are seeing a lot of 5 inch SS style bikes now.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

hella steezy


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

The Pivotal style post and seat is a nice BMX touch...

Had that set up on my Bottlerocket for a bit. (Rogue Status gun show seat no less...)


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

*snip* added to 1st post.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

norco for sure stepped it up a notch


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

notice the shore - it looks like its running the new truvativ hammerschidt


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

holy bendy tubes batman! 
they must be trippin on the same stuff the specialized guys are.
what ever it is, it must be good! 
i gotta find a way to get me some!


----------



## timotious (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah the sure and the rampage both have the hammerscmhidt


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Damn the 5 is hot! not really feeling the rest of the line tho..


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

holy bendy tubes batman! 
they must be trippin on the same stuff the specialized guys are.
what ever it is, it must be good! 
i gotta find a way to get me some!

+1


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

That DH bike reminds me of the '99 Kona stab deelux...


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

hey ryan_daugherty

you are more than welcome to use MTBR images for this thread - considering I took them and I'll have more posted later that you can use too.

though the last image you have of the yellow 5 is from MTBR as well - from our sea otter coverage - so - if you want to move that one out of the pinkbike area that would be great, or make a note.

thanks
-adam


----------



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

ryan_daugherty said:


> we certainly are seeing a lot of 5 inch SS style bikes now.


Yeah that's a shame.... I prefer mountain bikes, not BMX with suspension.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Freerider Forever said:


> That DH bike reminds me of the '99 Kona stab deelux...


Holy Sh*t, that is one steep head angle!


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

You missed the sweetest bike of them all> 








Joplin Seatpost, I9 wheels, Avid Elixers........


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Jlar said:


> You missed the sweetest bike of them all>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to ride one - just a short ride around the lake and some single track, but i've requested a fluid lt 2 or 3 for review.

the fluid lt 1 was amazingly fun - i hope the 2 or 3 is the same. i'll find out.

see the ride reports.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Been riding and testing the Fluid LT One this year for Norco. Not a bad xc bike














































and not bad for hike-a-biking too


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Check out article with bigger pictures here http://www.nsmb.com/page/s/2569/norco-2009-launch-the-big-bikes/

_Norco is a familiar name to many mountain bikers, especially here on the Shore. Years of hard work have transformed the brand from a price point bike maker to a purveyor of high-quality, performance rides for discerning riders. The kids at Norco recently unveiled the 2009 bike line-up in Whistler for their international dealers and worldwide media. Here's what they had to show and tell.

An Evolving Philosophy
Some companies use new product launches as an opportunity to go back to the drawing board, but Norco chose to refine its line of bikes in '09 rather than starting from scratch. All full suspension bikes still use the FSR / Horst Link design that is licensed from Specialized, and while there are a few new bikes, most of the categories in the line see some streamlining along with a more clear definition of the intended user group.

As you'd expect, the design focus for bikes was on weight, performance, comfort and fit. Various aspects of that philosophy are more apparent in some bikes than others. Bike cosmetics play a big part in this year's line, with extensive hydraforming on tubesets for both functional and aesthetic reasons. CNC parts are all over the place as well. There's also a big push for graphic and colour integration - forks are custom-coloured and often have custom decals, cockpit parts are colour-coordinated with the frame and each other, and secondary parts like the linkage arm, pedals, rims and cable housings are matched._


----------



## leggatt (Oct 8, 2005)

Lee, you are going to scare people from coming to ride the XC here in BC!


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

the empire 5 looks awesome,and that DH bike looks stupid light.


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

Some sweet XC on the shore there. 
So how does the 08 ride Lee? I was told it has a "dead" ride. However the individual that told me this is quite biased.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

leggatt said:


> Lee, you are going to scare people from coming to ride the XC here in BC!


yeah - i was mentally making a note of the spandex and smooth fire roads that people call XC in the bay area versus what Lee is calling XC in BC.

XC in BC is definitely more my type of riding, and something to be proud of.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Jlar said:


> Some sweet XC on the shore there.
> So how does the 08 ride Lee? I was told it has a "dead" ride. However the individual that told me this is quite biased.


I'd hardly call it dead. Its got a lot more downhill bias then the older 5x5 Fluids but not a dedicated bike park bike by any means. In fact its quite a plush ride. Not the greatest climber in the world if you do lots of up and downs on your trails but pretty darn good at the big long fireroad grinds


----------

